
GIRL.SOFTWARE/LETTER - ole_aamot
https://people.gnome.org/~ole/girl/LETTER.html
======
yxlx
>In 2002 the Internet Radio Fairness Act was introduced to the U.S. congress.
If passed, this bill would allow stations to return to the air. Please send a
fax to your representatives asking them to support the Internet Radio Fairness
Act.

When I first read thil, I thought this must be an old letter since it talks
about 2002 but going up one directory, I see that the version 8.4.0 of GIRL
with which this was released is from April 2nd, 2016.

Is it common for acts to be introduced at some point but still not have been
passed for 14 years and yet be relevant to bring up so much later?

